# B12 Body Kit



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Anyone know some links to where i could buy a good body kit for a B12 coupe? I can't seem to locate a good looking one. I don't want to pay the local guy $4000 for a custom one, but then again, it probably would look better.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

www.kaminari.com


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

yeah or u could go to www.jcwsportcompact.com and they have the urethane xenon kit like mine for 550 shipped . atleast thats how much it was last year when i got mine.......


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2003)

or u could go to nopi.com its cheap there


----------

